# Foot paws critique?



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2011)

I made some recently. http://kweeuu.deviantart.com/#/d4cjotn
Although I have to admit they're really challenging and the first one I made (the one on the right) looks kinda lopsided. The second is better though I think.


----------



## Kranda (Oct 11, 2011)

I see what you mean by the one being lopsided. I like them though.  Just as a question how long did these take you?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Kranda said:


> I see what you mean by the one being lopsided. I like them though.  Just as a question how long did these take you?



hmm well the first one took about three hours of just sitting there and sewing. The second because I know how to cut the fabric took about 2 and a half.

Edit: also having no razor to cut the fur evenly with sucks. Scissors make it so much harder


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Oct 11, 2011)

Cute! If you're going for a cartoony look, it's pretty rad. Maybe a little trim would do them well. Unless the furry feet is part of the character, in which case, lovely.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2011)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Cute! If you're going for a cartoony look, it's pretty rad. Maybe a little trim would do them well. Unless the furry feet is part of the character, in which case, lovely.


Yep the furry upper part is what I was looking for. I did trim the part where the foam starts since its a lot easier to see each individual toe. Other wise it could of been all one square piece and my work would be wasted.


----------



## Inciatus (Oct 11, 2011)

It looks like the fur is very unevenly cut on your left foot.


----------



## Kaluna (Oct 12, 2011)

I really don't like what you did between the toes there. And your toes are very undefined as well. Try spacing them out more.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 12, 2011)

@kaluna haha I tried giving that toe separation look with the yarn. but its all removable. Also when foam is being cut how do you get it to look more spaced out. With scissors its hard for me

@Inciatus yeah...thats what happens when you try and cut it with scissors its very hard to keep it all level especially when at times I cut too much and had to cut the rest to make it even.

Edit: I took another (although blurry but still good enough to see) picture of the first one I made that looks severely lopsided in original picture its really not that lop sided just a little. but without the yarn strands in the middle it ends up looking like one giant block with a few raised bumps http://kweeuu.deviantart.com/#/d4cgp4b


----------



## Kaluna (Oct 13, 2011)

Get a razor. It's like $3 at any hardware store. get the kind with the breakaway tip so it can stay sharp.

Also just cut each toe individually and space farther apart. Make like 4 ovals, or however many toes you want.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 13, 2011)

You need to invest in a electric razor. You can get them for as cheap at 15 USD in some places. Even the kind meant for humans will do. Practice with that and you will get much better shaven paws.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks! next time i go out shopping i'll look for some. Doubt my step-dad would want me to use his. But anyways I thought they would be a lot more expensive.


----------

